

The decommoditization of protocols (1998) - isp
http://www.levien.com/free/decommoditizing.html

======
sparkie
Interesting how systemd ticks 5 of the 6 boxes for "how to decomomoditize a
protocol". We just need to wait for it to bundle some patent encumbered
features and Red Hat has achieved its aim.

